# dynamische variablen



## comby (8. Aug 2007)

Ich habe ein tool wo ich dynamische textareas haben will, ich öffne eine art chat für jeden user, und möchte für jedes fenster dann eine textarea haben


```
JTextPane area = new JTextPane();
```

wie kann ich der area dynamische namen geben? z.b. area_ .. also area[0] , area[1] .. ??

danke für jede hilfe_


----------



## SlaterB (8. Aug 2007)

willst du ein Array deklarieren?

 JTextPane[] area = new  JTextPane[5];
area[0] = new JTextPane();


----------



## Gast (8. Aug 2007)

das problem ist, ich weiss ja vorher nicht wieviele fenster kommen könnten...

also ein array ist eher schlecht


----------



## Wildcard (8. Aug 2007)

Dann eine Collection


----------

